# RTS5129 Card Reader Controller does not work [solved]

## cloc3

on my inspiron 15z, the mmc card does not work.

```

cloc3 linux # lsusb|grep 0129

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:0129 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5129 Card Reader Controller

```

I'm using aufs-sources-3.17.4

the specific kernel module is correctly loaded, using modprobe:

```

cloc3 ~ # lsmod|grep ums

ums_realtek             4608  0

```

but inserting a memory card nothing happens.

a second possibile module for mycard may it be rtsx_usb from CONFIG_MFD_RTSX_USB.

it loads by itself, but it does not works.

at the same time, there is no way to load automatically the ums_realtek module inserting the mmc.

may it be something missing in my kernel?

on a ubuntu usbkey, the sdcard works with rts5139 driver.

but this driver seems not present on my kernel.

why?

----------

## cloc3

solved:

the RTS5129 needs CONFIG_MMC_REALTEK_USB; module rtsx_usb_sdmmc; on tree MMC/SD/SDIO card support.

to find this in menuconfig, you must set CONFIG_MFD_RTSX_USB; module rtx_usb; on tree Multifunction device drivers.

instead CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_REALTEK; module ums-realtek; on tree USB Support is not needed.

I don't know if it's useful.

----------

## shrtckt

Thanks   :Very Happy:  U tha Man!

----------

